# The Salem Oak Tree immortalized on this bottle



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 20, 2019)

Some of you may have heard that the world famous Salem Oak Tree collapsed in 2019 after living for nearly 600 years. It had been around ever since colonial times in New Jersey. I was able to acquire this 1964 New Jersey Tercentenary bottle made by the Anchor Hocking Plant in Salem, N.J. It has a nice embossed depiction of the Salem Oak Tree on the back. Feel free to read more about the tree here: https://www.inquirer.com/news/salem-oak-tree-salem-religious-society-of-friends-20190704.html


----------



## RoyalRuby (Dec 21, 2019)

Nice, looks like you're putting together quite a collection of commemorative bottles........


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 21, 2019)

That's a beauty! I've been thinking about buying a Wheaton bottle depicting CW generals if I can find one.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 21, 2019)

RoyalRuby said:


> Nice, looks like you're putting together quite a collection of commemorative bottles........


Thanks it's one of those things where I can keep trying and will never have them all. Some of the ones out there are very obscure.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 21, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> That's a beauty! I've been thinking about buying a Wheaton bottle depicting CW generals if I can find one.


I've heard of those. Wheaton bottles are common so I wonder why the Civil War ones are so hard to find.
I have an Anchor Hocking Sherman flask that is rare.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 21, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> I've heard of those. Wheaton bottles are common so I wonder why the Civil War ones are so hard to find.
> I have an Anchor Hocking Sherman flask that is rare.
> View attachment 193429View attachment 193430




That's rare? I know an antique store where I can find a bunch for $10. Perhaps I should pay the place a visit soon. I thought about buying one, but then I noticed some pre-pro beer bottles in the corner...


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 21, 2019)

It's rare. The Sherman flask does not come up online a lot. If you can find those Wheatons you speak of, I'd say load up on them. Get them before someone else does.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 21, 2019)

Yes, many Sherman Flasks around here. I've seen a few Andrew Jackson and Paul revere ones too. I have a mini Andy Jackson Wheaton flask. I'll have to find the picture.


----------

